# TSMC Fail, Nvidia kann Maxwell nicht mit 20nm Chips austatten.



## Vlondifant (21. April 2014)

Wie es aussieht, lief bei TSMC (Herstellungspartner von AMD und Nvidia) bei der Herstellung von 20nm-Chips etwas schief.

"Maxwell" wird also ohne 20nm Chips gebaut.....vielleicht....wer weiß.

Was Nvidia aber jetzt mit der Maxwell Architektur anstellt und wie sie da vorgehen, ist noch unbekannt.

Source:NVIDIA GM204 and GM206 to Tape-Out in April, Products to Launch in Q4? | techPowerUp]NVIDIA GM204 and GM206 to Tape-Out in April, Products to Launch in Q4? | techPowerUp

Das ist hart. Ich bin jetzt kein Nvidia Fan, aber sowas ist für die Pläne Nvidia's ein Schlag in die Nieren.
Ich frage mich, was bei TSMC denn so schief gelaufen ist. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass TSMC das geregelt bekommt. Ich freue mich schon auf die neuen GPU's von beiden Parteien. 

MfG

Vlondifant


----------



## Freakless08 (21. April 2014)

Vlondifant schrieb:


> Was Nvidia aber jetzt mit der Maxwell Architektur anstellt und wie sie da vorgehen, ist noch unbekannt.


Sie bringen die Chips in 28nm raus, steht auch in deiner Quelle. Zudem steht in der Quelle das es auch möglich ist das Nvidia die Umstellung beschlossen hat, weil die Ausbeute nicht so hoch ist bei 20nm (aufgrund Ausschüsse) und um Kosten zu sparen.





> Either that, or NVIDIA is confident of delivering an efficiency leap using Maxwell on existing/mature 28 nm process, and saving costs in the process.


----------



## Vlondifant (21. April 2014)

Da steht, dass sie gezwungen wären die Chips in 28nm rauszubringen, FALLS sie die Chips ändern wollen.
Es steht nichts fest.
Was Nvidia jetzt macht ist also ungewiss. "Either that, or", d.h. es kann das erste oder zweite sein, muss aber nicht. ^^


----------



## Locuza (21. April 2014)

Ich denke die News trägt viel zu dick auf, die "Probleme" mit 20nm sind bekannt. 
Das Line-Up war vermutlich nie anders geplant.


----------



## Freakless08 (21. April 2014)

Nvidias GM206 und GM204 legen Tape-Out für die 28-Nanometer-Fertigung hin
Gab es bei der PCGH News schon: Da stand das der GM204 in 28 Nanometer gefertigt wird.

nVidias Maxwell-Chips GM204 & GM206 legen Tape-Out für die 28nm-Fertigung hin | 3DCenter.org
3D Center schreibt das beide (GM204 & GM206) in 28 Nanometer gefertigt werden sollen.

Eine Umstellung von 20nm auf 28nm geht auch nicht einfach von heute auf morgen. Da die Chips diesen Monat schon "gemacht"/ausgeliefert werden, werden die wohl kaum noch schnell umstellen können, sondern 28nm schon länger geplant sein.



Vlondifant schrieb:


> "Either that, or", d.h. es kann das erste oder zweite sein, muss aber nicht. ^^


Das Zitat betraf den Text ob TSMC Schuld ist das es keine 20nm Chips gibt (siehe deine Überschrift und Text) und darum jetzt auf 28nm Produziert wird oder Nvidia schon vorher mit 28nm geplant hat. Nicht ob jetzt doch Chips mit 20nm oder 28nm kommen. 
Bitte lese deine Quelle nochmal.


----------



## Rollora (22. April 2014)

Vlondifant schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, lief bei TSMC (Herstellungspartner von AMD und Nvidia) bei der Herstellung von 20nm-Chips etwas schief.
> 
> "Maxwell" wird also ohne 20nm Chips gebaut.....vielleicht....wer weiß.
> 
> ...


offensichtlich verstehst du deinen eigenen Beitrag nicht: Sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia sind davon gleichermaßen betroffen wenn TSMC nicht liefern kann. Maxwell ist außerdem effizienter als Kepler, somit ist ja schonmal ein kleiner Schritt möglich


----------



## Z28LET (22. April 2014)

Probleme gab es, gefühlt, bei jedem Schritt schon mal.
Scheinbar sind die Ziele der Partner zu ambitioniert für TSMC...


----------



## IronAngel (22. April 2014)

Das Gerücht gibt es schon länger das Amd & Nvidia dieses Jahr keine 20 NM Chips fertigen, vermutlich erst Ende 2015.


----------



## Rollora (22. April 2014)

IronAngel schrieb:


> Das Gerücht gibt es schon länger das Amd & Nvidia dieses Jahr keine 20 NM Chips fertigen, vermutlich erst Ende 2015.


 Ende ist wohl doch etwas hochgegriffen.
Es wurde außerdem offiziell bestätigt (bei AMD). Nun wie schon gesagt, das ist der Grund, warum man beim Release eines neuen Prozesses zuschlagen sollte, denn danach kommen ein paar Jahre nur sehr kleine Schritte. Diejenigen die eine 7970 gekauft haben nach Release, haben 3 Jahre (und eben noch ein Jahr) eine der schnellsten GPUs. Innerhalb eines Prozesses kann man halt nur wenig machen.

Ein Grund, speziell beim 20nm Prozess, ist, dass bei GloFo und bei TSCM noch FinFet/Trigate/3d Transistoren fehlen, somit ist der Effekt für die Performance sehr klein, einzig die Chipfläche pro Transistor wird geringer - aber bei sehr geringen Yieldraten am Anfang.
Es bringt also Quasi wenig für die GPU Hersteller.
Ich sehe mich also vor 2015 nicht am Aufrüsten. Vielleicht auch erst, wenn Stacked RAM auf GPUs erhältlich ist sowie HSA ein Ding ist. 
Hardware "reicht" Gott sei Dank schon sehr lange(für Spiele!). Werden viele 2008er Core i7 Besitzer bestätigen können, ebenso die, die 2009 auf eine DX11 GPU (etwa 5850) umgerüstet haben. Letztere schaffen Spiele zwar natürlich nicht mehr mit Hyperdupersuper AA, aber immer noch die meisten auf Mid/High Details. Für eine bald 5 Jahre alte GPU ganz ok


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

War ja auch klar nachdem es hieß dass AMD dieses Jahr keine 20nm Grafikchips bringen wird.
Da auch Nvidia dort fertigen lässt ist es nur logisch dass auch von Nvidia dieses Jahr kein 20nm Grafikchip kommen wird.


----------



## CoreLHD (22. April 2014)

Das war eigentlich wirklich klar, aber ich hatte noch gehofft. Dann muss ich mir wohl doch noch eine neue 28nm Karte kaufen, 1 1/2 Kahre halte ich mit dem fiependen Ding nicht mehr aus.  Ich hatte echt Pech mit Spulenfiepen in letzter Zeit. Ich drehe die alte einfach einem Kumpel an, seine Graka ist so laut dass er sich nicht beschweren wird.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ende ist wohl doch etwas hochgegriffen.
> Es wurde außerdem offiziell bestätigt (bei AMD). Nun wie schon gesagt, das ist der Grund, warum man beim Release eines neuen Prozesses zuschlagen sollte, denn danach kommen ein paar Jahre nur sehr kleine Schritte. Diejenigen die eine 7970 gekauft haben nach Release, haben 3 Jahre (und eben noch ein Jahr) eine der schnellsten GPUs. Innerhalb eines Prozesses kann man halt nur wenig machen.
> 
> Ein Grund, speziell beim 20nm Prozess, ist, dass bei GloFo und bei TSCM noch FinFet/Trigate/3d Transistoren fehlen, somit ist der Effekt für die Performance sehr klein, einzig die Chipfläche pro Transistor wird geringer - aber bei sehr geringen Yieldraten am Anfang.
> ...


 
Naja meine 5870 ist schon stark an ihre Grenzen gestoßen. Eine 7970 ist gut doppelt so schnell. Aber klar in Medium würde sie noch gut gehen. Der i7 920 war echt ne gute Investition. Hoffe Intel bring bsld mehr Kerne für 300 oder 8 für 500.


----------



## Superwip (22. April 2014)

> Ich denke die News trägt viel zu dick auf, die "Probleme" mit 20nm sind bekannt.
> Das Line-Up war vermutlich nie anders geplant.



20nm könnte sich um mehr als ein Jahr verzögern, ich denke das ist nicht zu dick aufgetragen...


----------



## Rollora (22. April 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Naja meine 5870 ist schon stark an ihre Grenzen gestoßen. Eine 7970 ist gut doppelt so schnell. Aber klar in Medium würde sie noch gut gehen. Der i7 920 war echt ne gute Investition. Hoffe Intel bring bsld mehr Kerne für 300 oder 8 für 500.


ja wie gesagt, man muss natürlich Details reduzieren.
Aber ich komme noch von einer Zeit, wo 2 Jahre alte GPUs aktuelle Spiele einfach nichtmal noch starten konnten. Da sind wir weit weg, jetzt reduziert man halt Details von Very High auf High oder im schlechtesten Fall auf Mid.
2x so schnell ist übrigens jetzt nicht so überragend, dafür dass, wie gesagt, die GPUs nun 5 Jahre alt werden.

Ja mehr Kerne (günstig) wären super.
Ebenso wäre grade für AMD als Prozessorbauer auch gut, wenn Spiele endlich KI und Physik auf OpenCL und somit die iGPU auslagern könnten.
Somit würden AMD APUs endlich mal bei Spielen wieder glänzen, da der Prozessor alles außer Grafik machen würde, aber halt diverse Dinge auf den Grafikkern auslagert.
Für INTEL User wäre dies auch super, würde die sonst ständig brach liegende iGPU auch mal ordentlich genutzt und, die ständige Leistungsverdoppelung dieser in den letzten Jahren auch mal sinnvoll sein. Das "mimimi die Prozessorperformance hat sich kaum verändert, böses böses Intel" wäre dann auch mal "stumm" geschalten.


----------



## XXTREME (22. April 2014)

IronAngel schrieb:


> Das Gerücht gibt es schon länger das Amd & Nvidia dieses Jahr keine 20 NM Chips fertigen, vermutlich erst Ende 2015.


 
Ist das so  ?? Dann muss meine HD7970 Ghz wohl oder übel bis dahin durchhalten .


----------



## Vlondifant (22. April 2014)

Mir war das nicht wirklich klar. Dachte alles läuft paletti. >.>

Ich sollte mal mehr recherchieren bevor ich was post.


----------



## Herbststurm (22. April 2014)

Wollte eigentlich meine GTX570-OC in den Zweitrechner verbannen und mir ne Neue gönnen aber jetzt werde ich mir noch mal überlegen, ob ich auf die 20NM Chips warte oder gleich zuschlagen werde. 

Ich werde mir anschauen wie hoch die Leistung von Maxwell am Ende ausschaut und wie sich das mit dem Stromverbrauch in 28NM verhalten wird.


----------



## Locuza (22. April 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> 20nm könnte sich um mehr als ein Jahr verzögern, ich denke das ist nicht zu dick aufgetragen...


 Verzögern? Gab es schon offizielle Termine?
Und wenn nicht offizielle Termine, Insider Infos bezüglich dem was Nvidia und AMD intern kochen?

Ich bezog mich auf den Teil, wo sogar die Möglichkeit genannt wurde das Nvidia jetzt gezwungen ist ihr ganzes Line-Up noch einmal neu für 28nm zu gestalten. 
Das gab es beim Cayman mit 32nm soweit ich weiß, aber bei 20nm halte ich das für ausgeschlossen. 
Die Leute wissen im Hintergrund wie die Ergebnisse ausschauen.


----------



## Superwip (22. April 2014)

> Verzögern? Gab es schon offizielle Termine?



Ja, von TSMC.

Und die GPUs gehörten in den letzten Generationen immer zu den ersten Chips im neuen Verfahren, daher kann man solche Termine + ein paar Monate durchaus übernehmen.

Und: Üblich sind so etwa 2 Jahre, jetzt ist 28nm schon deutlich mehr als 2 Jahre alt und es könnte sein das bis 22nm noch gut ein weiteres Jahr vergeht...

Roadmaps und Ankündigungen von nVidia und AMD gab es natürlich auch auch wenn diese letztendlich von TSMCs Fortschritt abhängig sind.


----------



## Locuza (22. April 2014)

Welche Termine genau?
Wohl allgemein bezüglich 20nm. 
Es wird wohl so sein das dieses mal GPUs nicht die ersten 20nm Chips sind.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. April 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ja mehr Kerne (günstig) wären super.
> Ebenso wäre grade für AMD als Prozessorbauer auch gut, wenn Spiele endlich KI und Physik auf OpenCL und somit die iGPU auslagern könnten.


Die bräuchten den Spielen nur eine anständige Mehrkernoptimierung verpflanzen und schon hätte man einen deutlichen Performancewachstum. Sieht man ja an Titeln wie BF4 relativ gut, dass man auch mit AMD CPUs diese problemlos zocken kann. 



Rollora schrieb:


> Somit würden AMD APUs endlich mal bei Spielen wieder glänzen, da der Prozessor alles außer Grafik machen würde, aber halt diverse Dinge auf den Grafikkern auslagert.


Das tun sie auch jetzt schon, wenn das Spiel nicht lausig programmiert ist. Siehe ersten Punkt.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## seahawk (22. April 2014)

Einfach mal abwarten wann AMD 20nm anbietet. 20nm ist halt eben kein direkter Nachfolger von 28HP sondern eben ~ 28HPM und damit deutlich näher an den Low-Power Lösungen wie 28nm HPL. Der Prozess nennt sich ja nicht ganz umsonst 20nm SOC. Abgesehen davon steht bei TSMC in diesem Prozess ein neuer dicker Elefant im Raum - Apple. Die saugen sicherlich ziemlich viele Wafer für ihre Produktion auf.


----------



## Aldrearic (22. April 2014)

Wieso ist gleich wieder NV im Titel aber AMD nicht? Beide beziehen Chips von TSMC, die Fragei st dann nur wer zuerst geordert hat kriegt dann auch 20nm Grafik- (High End)- Chips. Kann jedem Chipfertiger und überall passieren, selbst bei Intel.
Was würde da geschrieben wenn es Intel passieren würde?


----------



## scully1234 (22. April 2014)

Intel sollte einfach noch ein paar Kröten in die Hand nehmen, und ne neue Finfet Fab aus dem Boden stampfen


Das Know How haben sie ja, und könnten so bei etlichen Partnern fett absahnen, u das Drama mit TSMC hätte endlich erstmal vorerst ein Ende

Aber die sind wohl eher froh das die Mitbewerber abfallen, und das geht vor Kapitalanhäufung, sonst hätte es da sicher schon mal erfolgreiche Joint Ventures gegeben


TSMC ist zwar auch keine Hinterhofbude mit schwachen Kapitalrücklagen ,aber irgendwie fallen sie immer mehr zurück, und Intel macht relativ problemlos einen Schritt nach dem anderen


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2014)

Eher als Intel könnte Samsung eine Alternative sein da Samsungs 20nm HKMG Prozess jenem von TSMC stark ähneln dürfte. Und wo Apple (angeblich) Kapazitäten bei TSMC frisst werden sie bei Samsung frei.

Wie viel weiter Samsung im Vergleich zu TSMC bei 20nm ist sei dahingestellt. Ähnliches gilt für GF.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. April 2014)

Warum sollte Intel das machen?
Einerseits würde man so zwar Kapazitäten voll bekommen, anderseits hat es aber auch einige Nachteile, nicht nur für Intel:

Für Intel:
-Man muss einen/mehrere "neue" Prozess entwickeln, ist ja nicht so als könnte man einfach mal ne neue Maske machen und die durch irgendeinen Prozess laufen lassen und man hat am Ende gute Yield Raten und gute Grafikchips.
-Vergebene Kapazitäten stehen einem selbst nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Ob nun Fertigungsanlagen oder Man-Power.
-Was aber denke ich mit am wichtigsten wiegt: Man kann seine IGP ohne Fremdfertigung für AMD/Nvidia besser positionieren. Schließlich würde ein 20nm Prozess für AMD/Nvidia bedeuten das die Iris Pro(und auch andere IGPs) schlechter dastehen. Aktuell kann man hier ja recht viel rausholen an Leistung durch den guten Prozess. Dieser Vorteil wäre dann weg.

Aber es hat auch für Nvidia und wohl vor allem AMD Folgen:
-Man gibt die Architekturen an die Konkurrenz. Grade wenn AMD auch APUs dort fertigen ließe um beispielsweise Chips für PS4/Xbone herstellen zu lassen. 
-Man benötigt Manpower und Geld um den neuen Prozess mit Intel abzustimmen. 

Ist denke ich nichts, was von Heute auf Morgen geht. Da wäre es realistischer, wenn man das von langer Hand vorbereitet, beispielsweise für den 14nm Prozess.


----------



## Rollora (23. April 2014)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die bräuchten den Spielen nur eine anständige Mehrkernoptimierung verpflanzen und schon hätte man einen deutlichen Performancewachstum. Sieht man ja an Titeln wie BF4 relativ gut, dass man auch mit AMD CPUs diese problemlos zocken kann.
> 
> 
> Das tun sie auch jetzt schon, wenn das Spiel nicht lausig programmiert ist. Siehe ersten Punkt.
> ...


du hast genau null verstanden worums mir ging. "das tun sie auch jetzt schon". Wo hat denn ein Spiel annähernd die Prozessorleistung genutzt für bessere KI oder Physik? Wir laufen immer noch mit Spielphysik rum, die vor 10 Jahren im Singlecore auch schon möglich war. 

Außerdem ist das Auslagern von Berechnungen von Physik und KI auf die GPU teilweise nötig, weil du Teile dieser Berechnungen dort nunmal zig mal schneller erledigen kannst als mit einer CPU.
Und zu guter letzt lässt sich nicht alles auf mehr Kerne skalieren. Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung: Doppelt Kerne, doppelt Power.





Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wieso ist gleich wieder NV im Titel aber AMD  nicht? Beide beziehen Chips von TSMC, die Fragei st dann nur wer zuerst  geordert hat kriegt dann auch 20nm Grafik- (High End)- Chips. Kann jedem  Chipfertiger und überall passieren, selbst bei Intel.
> Was würde da geschrieben wenn es Intel passieren würde?


gibt bezüglich Verzögerungen bei Intel ja eh immer wieder News. Die meisten Verzögerungen basieren aber nicht aufgrund technischer Fails, sondern weil man keinen Druck hat Produkte vorzeitig zu releasen: zwar hätte man kleine Vorteile durch neue Prozesse (geringere Leistungsaufnahme, mehr Trainsistorbudget) aber auch höhere Kosten am Anfang (Stichwort Yieldrate).
Wenn es denn mal zu Verzögerungen kommt, die aufgrund der Technik entstehen, ist dies auch jedesmal breitgetreten worden. Gab dazu auch hier Usernews


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. April 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> du hast genau null verstanden worums mir ging. "das tun sie auch jetzt schon". Wo hat denn ein Spiel annähernd die Prozessorleistung genutzt für bessere KI oder Physik? Wir laufen immer noch mit Spielphysik rum, die vor 10 Jahren im Singlecore auch schon möglich war.


 
Was ich verstanden habe und was nicht, dass kannst du null beurteilen. Dir ging es mal wieder nur mit deinem intel ist so geil geflame, wie in jedem Thread halt, nur dass es rein gar nicht um intel geht. 
Dann vergleiche doch einfach mal die KI von vor 10 Jahren mit heute und ich bin mir sicher, sogar du wirst einen Unterschied feststellen. 
Das heutige Games auf einem Singlecore so funktionieren, wie sie es heute tun, wage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln. Und ja BF4 ist was die Kernauslastung betrifft schon relativ gut wie ich finde, aufjedenfall ist es ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Schließlich hat jeder Rechner heutzutage mehr Kerne als vor 10 Jahren und wieso sollte man das auch vergeuden?
Zumal ich auch nicht alles unbedingt auf die Graka auslagern würde, da der Trend zu 4k mittelfristig geht ist auch erstmal abzuwarten, wie gut die neuen Karten in 20nm performen.
Wobei es schon ziemlich schlecht ist, dass TSMC a) wenig Kapazitäten und b) den Prozess noch nicht zufriedenstellend im Griff hat. Ist schon toll, dass durch die Patentstreitigkeiten Apple nun auch bei TSMC fertigen lässt.

Im übrigen könntest du schon längst PhysX in vielen Games haben, nur dreimal darfst du raten, wer da was dagegen hatte und lieber Havoc für die CPU gefördert hat. Richtig, intel...



Rollora schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Auslagern von Berechnungen von Physik und KI auf die GPU teilweise nötig, weil du Teile dieser Berechnungen dort nunmal zig mal schneller erledigen kannst als mit einer CPU.
> Und zu guter letzt lässt sich nicht alles auf mehr Kerne skalieren. Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung: Doppelt Kerne, doppelt Power.



Die GPU kann es zwar schneller tun, jedoch ist die Frage, ist es immer zwingend nötig oder würde es nicht ausreichen, wenn man die Last auf mehrere Kerne verteilt? Bringt ja nichts, wenn Ergebsnis a nach 1s berechnet ist, aber erst nach 10s gebraucht wird und ein weiterer Kern es aber auch unter 10s schaffen würde. Wobei das alles sehr anwendungsspezifisch ist und das die einzelnen Programmierer entscheiden müssen, was bei ihrem "Tool" mehr Sinn macht. Zumal die Konsolen ja auch mehr Kerne haben, wäre es schon günstig, wenn man diese im PC Bereich auch nützt.
Das Huma Konzept lasse ich mal außen vor, da es mit Sicherheit noch einige Jahre dauern wird und es prinzipiell die Gleiche Idee ist, wie die Last auf mehrere Kerne zu verteilen. Es bleibt immer die Frage, lohnt sich die schnellere Berechnung?
Weil ob ich jetzt meine Graka das berechnen lasse oder meine 8 Threads entsprechend beanspruche ist mir egal. Nur so Singlecoregames ala wot sind ein ziemlicher Rückschritt.

Ich bin eher darauf gespannt, was Nvidia und AMD mit dem 28m Prozess noch für Leistung aus ihrer nächsten Generation quetschen und wie sich die Performance dann zu 20nm verhält. Aber das wird leider noch bis 2015 dauern 

Im übrigen, von deiner Milchmädchenrechnung hat außer dir niemand gesprochen. Das zum Thema mal wieder null verstanden.


----------



## Rollora (25. April 2014)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was ich verstanden habe und was nicht, dass kannst du null beurteilen. Dir ging es mal wieder nur mit deinem intel ist so geil geflame


1) aha, wenn ich sage "das ist gut für AMD" ist das also eine "Intel ist Geil geflame"
2)ein flame ist eine Beschimpfung. Ich beschimpfe Intel also als Geil?


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> wie in jedem Thread halt, nur dass es rein gar nicht um intel geht.


So wie hier, gell? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...rozess-altera-wechselt-von-intel-zu-tsmc.html

Das einzige was sich durch jeden Thread zieht, sind deine Unterstellungen


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dann vergleiche doch einfach mal die KI von vor 10 Jahren mit heute und ich bin mir sicher, sogar du wirst einen Unterschied feststellen.


Vor 10 Jahren kamen Egoshooter wie Far Cry raus, da wo Gegner einen gespottet und umzingelt/flankiert usw haben. Das war ein riesen Schritt nach vorne, davon ist in den letzten 10 Jahren wenig zu sehen, grade bei den großen Spieleserien (COD, BF) wurde die KI von Mal zu Mal dümmer im Vergleich


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das heutige Games auf einem Singlecore so funktionieren,


hab' ich auch nirgends geschrieben, oder? Du legst mir schon wieder Worte in den Mund und stellst mich dann als Lügner hin


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Zumal ich auch nicht alles unbedingt auf die Graka auslagern würde, da der Trend zu 4k mittelfristig geht ist auch erstmal abzuwarten, wie gut die neuen Karten in 20nm performen.


Ich sprach ja von der integrierten GPU, die in 90% der heute verkauften Prozessoren drin ist und die sowieso brach liegt... somit wäre sie mal sinnvoll genutzt. Du hast also doch bewiesen, dass du null verstanden hast worum es mir ging.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wobei es schon ziemlich schlecht ist, dass TSMC a) wenig Kapazitäten und b) den Prozess noch nicht zufriedenstellend im Griff hat. Ist schon toll, dass durch die Patentstreitigkeiten Apple nun auch bei TSMC fertigen lässt.


  was es jetzt mit Apple zu tun hat weiß ich nicht, bzw warum du das erwähnst. Die aber kümmert das wenig, die wissen ja auch wie sie Ramsch schweineteuer verkaufen können


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Im übrigen könntest du schon längst PhysX in vielen Games haben, nur dreimal darfst du raten, wer da was dagegen hatte und lieber Havoc für die CPU gefördert hat. Richtig, intel...


Physik in Spielen oder PhysX?
Es gibt Havok aber kein Havoc. Und ja, das läuft super auf der CPU, zeigt oft sogar wie obsolet PhysX eigentlich ist, wenn man sich die Techdemos ansehen will. Gibt außerdem andere Physikengines. Bleibt dank OpenCL ja den Entwicklern über, wo sie es einsetzen, vorzugsweise auf der brach liegenden iGPU für gewisse Physikberechnungen (nicht Effekte). Die dedizierte Grafkikkarte soll von mir aus nur Grafik berechnen und die CPU den Rest. 
AMD setzt ja seit Jahren auf Bullet... aber da kommt und kommt nichts 
Außerdem sind Spiele seit zig Jahren extrem anspruchslos was die CPU betrifft, wäre eh mal an der Zeit die richtig zu fordern. Ob mit KI oder Physik ist mir egal, die Pest sind proprietäre Standards wie PhysX



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die GPU kann es zwar schneller tun, jedoch ist die Frage, ist es immer zwingend nötig oder würde es nicht ausreichen, wenn man die Last auf mehrere Kerne verteilt?


Die GPU kann nicht jede Berechnung schneller als eine CPU, diese Aufgaben müssten geteilt werden


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Bringt ja nichts, wenn Ergebsnis a nach 1s berechnet ist, aber erst nach 10s gebraucht wird und ein weiterer Kern es aber auch unter 10s schaffen würde.


Klar bringt das was...


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wobei das alles sehr anwendungsspezifisch ist und das die einzelnen Programmierer entscheiden müssen, was bei ihrem "Tool" mehr Sinn macht. Zumal die Konsolen ja auch mehr Kerne haben, wäre es schon günstig, wenn man diese im PC Bereich auch nützt.


Ob recht viele CPU intensive anwendungen für die Konsolen kommen ist fragwürdig, die Rohpower der CPUs der PS4 und Xbox One ist unterhalb des 8 Kern CELL Prozessors der PS3, letztere hatte außerdem nicht nebenbei ein OS mit viel Firlefanz zu stämmen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das Huma Konzept lasse ich mal außen vor, da es mit Sicherheit noch einige Jahre dauern wird und es prinzipiell die Gleiche Idee ist, wie die Last auf mehrere Kerne zu verteilen.


Öh nein, ist es nicht. Da steckt viel mehr dahinter.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es bleibt immer die Frage, lohnt sich die schnellere Berechnung?


IMMER. sind ja Ressourcen die frei werden für andere Dinge.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Weil ob ich jetzt meine Graka das berechnen lasse oder meine 8 Threads entsprechend beanspruche ist mir egal.


Wenn der Prozessor "seine" Dinge macht, bleibt halt bei der GPU mehr "Raum", dass sie sich um ihre Dinge kümmert. Physik, Weltenberechnung, KI sind derzeit Prozessordinge. Grafikkarte soll halt hauptsächlich Grafik berechnen. Die Grenzen werden hier aber in Zukunft verwischt werden (aber nicht verschwinden).



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich bin eher darauf gespannt, was Nvidia und AMD mit dem 28m Prozess noch für Leistung aus ihrer nächsten Generation quetschen und wie sich die Performance dann zu 20nm verhält. Aber das wird leider noch bis 2015 dauern


Maxwell hat gezeigt, wieviel man aus einem optimierten Design noch rausholen kann (effizienz heißt ja auch bessere Skalierbarkeit über alle Chips hinweg). Aber ein "großer" Schritt ist natürlich nur mit neuem Prozess möglich.
Blöd ist halt, dass man sich seit Einführung von 28nm wenig bewegt, und das war eben 2011 mit AMDs CGN Architektur. Seither bewegt sich bei GPUs zwar noch was, aber im Vergleich zu früher sind es Minischritte wie es derzeit im CPU Bereich ist 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Im übrigen, von deiner Milchmädchenrechnung hat außer dir niemand gesprochen. Das zum Thema mal wieder null verstanden.


 Da du einfach IRGENDWAS quatschst, und dann andere Lügner schimpfst, offensichtlich meine Posts eh nicht verstehst und falsch auslegst und auch nicht verstehst was mit der Milchmädchenrechnung gemeint ist, außer, dass du es für persönliche Angriffe verwendest, ist mir schon klar wer hier wieder null versteht


----------



## Locuza (25. April 2014)

- Intel ist absoluter Technologieführer, deswegen kann ich auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad den Vorwurf "Intel ist geil geflame" verstehen. 
Sie schweben halt in ihrer eigenen Liga und dementsprechend sind auch ihre Produkte ausgestattet, es ist kein Wunder wieso die meisten natürlich Intel kaufen und AMD im Vergleich schlecht dasteht. 
Die FX-Linie ist praktisch tot und mit 2 Modulen kommt AMD bei absoluter Performance nicht weit und darauf stehen hier die meisten. 

- AMD fördert Bulletphysics aber ich weiß nicht ob darauf setzen der richtige Ausdruck dafür ist. 
"Bald", also seit wohl einem Jahr, sollte Bullet 3.0 kommen und wenigstens eine Festkörperphysik für GPUs implantiert haben. 
Von Nvidias Softwarepaket leider dennoch weit entfernt und ich denke wir sehen eher Studio eigene Lösungen oder sonst etwas, bevor wir von Bullet in Games wirklich profitieren würden. (GPU-Compute)

- Die PS3 hat auch ein SPE für das System abgeben müssen und die CPU, besser gesagt APU, durfte sich auch mit Zeug beschäftigen was wir laienhaft als GPU-Aufgaben ansehen. 
Der theoretische FP-Durchsatz war natürlich schön und ich denke auch nicht das Jaguar da wirklich drauf legt, aber Sprünge brechen der CPU nicht mehr das Genick, Entwickler müssen nicht mehr alles selber managen und die IPC sollte stellenweise deutlich höher sein, gut man muss auch die Hälfte des Taktes kompensieren. 

- *GCN *- *G*raphics *C*ore *N*ext - G_C_N - G C N


----------



## Rollora (25. April 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> - Intel ist absoluter Technologieführer, deswegen kann ich auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad den Vorwurf "Intel ist geil geflame" verstehen.
> Sie schweben halt in ihrer eigenen Liga und dementsprechend sind auch ihre Produkte ausgestattet, es ist kein Wunder wieso die meisten natürlich Intel kaufen und AMD im Vergleich schlecht dasteht.


 Dagegen ist ja nix einzuwenden, ich selbst benutze Intel Prozessoren, denn Intel hat "geile" Produkte und "geile" Technologien, aber er tut als würde ich sie ständig glorifizieren und das in jedem Thread, was nicht stimmt, ich habe mich Jahrelang auch über deren Fehler aufgeregt, etwa zu Pentium 4 Zeiten vs Athlon 64. Ich selbst habe zu Hause 3 AMD und 2 Intel PCs, habe also genug "Liebe" für beide Übrig und kenne die Probleme und Vorteile beider Systeme.
Ich schrieb hier auch schon einige Pro AMD News, und einige Contra Intel News (ebenso umgekehrt). Dass man, im Moment mehr Lob für Intel hat als für AMD ist einfach klar - aus den Punkten die du schon sagst.





Locuza schrieb:


> - *GCN *- *G*raphics *C*ore *N*ext - G_C_N - G C N


immer wieder passierts mir. Das ist keine Legasthenie, das ist leider Freud' der mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, wenn ich arbeite und nebenbei poste


----------

